# The Nikon F



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

The Nikon F 35mm SLR camera

The Nikon F is one of the most significant cameras of the 20th century. Produced from 1959 until 1974, it was used by many photographers during the Vietnam conflict, and there were versions of the Nikon F specially built for NASA to use in space. The camera was Nikons first ever SLR, and it was the first Japanese SLR to have interchangeable focusing screens. It can be regarded as the first professional "system" camera, with viewfinders, motordrives and electronic flash accessories to suit almost any application.










Mechanically, it shares many parts from the earlier Nikon "S" series rangefinder cameras. Although the very first production cameras had cloth shutter blinds, Nikon quickly changed to titanium for their construction. There is no metering in the camera body itself. Nikon introduced Photomic metering prisms in 1962, the last version being the Photomic FTN from 1968.

The first thing that strikes you about the camera is it's weight. At around 700g without a lens fitted, it feels like one solid chunk of metal. The only non-metal parts are the leatherette body panels, eyepiece surround and some plastic insulation around the flash contacts.

My Nikon F was manufactured around 1967. I purchased it in 2002. it was in a rather sorry state. All the leatherette panels were coming away from the body and it was really grimy. A good deal of the black paint was worn off. Several dents to the camera also suggest it had a very hard life.










After much cleaning, and refitting the body panels, the camera didn't look too bad. The original focusing screen was badly scratched. I fitted a Nikon F4 focusing screen instead, and being much brighter, viewing and focusing was vastly improved.

The camera handles surprisingly well for something designed over 45 years ago. The shutter release has a very predictable, smooth and light action. The shutter is amazingly quiet with very little vibration from the mirror mechanism. There is a satisfying "clunk" when you take a picture. The wind-on is smooth but quite heavy. The wind-on lever is rather small, and being metal it digs into your thumb after prolonged use.










Film loading takes a bit of practice. The whole back of the camera must be removed. You load and hold the film in position, and then refit the back. Even once you've mastered it, you wouldn't want to try changing film in a hurry. When Nikon replaced the F with the F2, they designed a hinged back to improve film loading.

Overall, it's a lovely piece of photographic history to own. The camera is beautifully simple to use, and compared to today's automatic marvels, it feels good to be in complete control of all settings. This old beast still works faultlessly, and has 'that' feeling of solid dependability.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent review of a superb camera, I`ve got 2, a chrome Photomic FTn and a black, plain prism model like yours but with a plastic tipped thumb lever and selftimer, both very cool


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice Nikon









Here is my classic









Pics borrowed from a very nice previous owner


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Lovely Leica Alex.

Always admired the SL and SL2. Externally built like tanks, internally built like swiss watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Nice Nikon
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Still enjoying it Alex?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've got an F3t (more of my Ti fetish







), haven't taken a photo with it in 3 years or so. I should have brought it with me - would have stood up to the horrendous conditions here a lot better than my Oly 5050 (which is on it's last legs, as are my laptop, PDA and videocam).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I've got an F3t (more of my Ti fetish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are your watches doing?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Mac still gets used







No way do I want to go digital now.

Although first roll of film in the SL the meter packed in







No worries though,he is getting it checked out.Can't grumble it twas a bargain IMO


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Yes Mac still gets used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, it was working when I sent it









Unfortunately these things can happen with old machines









Glad to hear your enjoying the R6









I miss it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Mac still gets used
> ...


No problem Mac







I offered to have it back,I can always use the lenses on the R6
















R6 is superb.Heavy,just how I like them.Can't stand these new plastic jobs









I bought the wife a cheap Nikon AF SLR last year with a couple of lenses.Crap!!Packed in a week after the warranty ran out.Will not autofocus,and programs do not work,utter rubbish IMO.

I always was a Nikon person before,but never again.I know it was a cheaper camera,but a camera over Â£300 should last more than 12 months









Older Nikon is superb kit though.She asked if she could use the Leica


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > AlexR said:
> ...


And you said.. _"Of course Dear, any time"_
















BTW did you have any more thoughts about getting a Leica rangefinder?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I might dig out my not very special but mint condition Practika BCX with the Zeiss Pancalor 50mm F1.4 if I can find it.









East German rubbish.
















It's been a while and I think I should re- associate myself with this not so common combination.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an F3t (more of my Ti fetish
> ...


My watches have done pretty well over the past year. Most of them are divers and I don't think I brought one with <50M WR. I have to send my RLT-69 in to Roy so he can have a look - something is not quite right with the stem. Acrylic crystals have taken a beating for sure. I've been wearing my watches around the clock, including in the shower, and almost everyone is still running as well as it was when I left home.


----------

